

Global report: Obesity bigger health crisis than hunger - tokenadult
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/13/health/global-burden-report/

======
tokenadult
The key articles from the underlying project in the Lancet

<http://www.thelancet.com/themed/global-burden-of-disease>

are available for free, after free user registration on the Lancet website.

------
squonk
I am not sure if it is irony, or destiny.

